
Tell HN: Proposal for next great leap in software developer productivity - hoodoof
Here&#x27;s the proposal that will lead to a major global leap in developer productivity: shut down Hacker News.
======
krapp
>BRB building Slacker News

------
informatimago
Motion supported! :-) (From irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn )

------
jonkiddy
Hypothesis: Whenever I'm unable to get to HN, I'm a 10x engineer (when
compared to my usual self).

